# Century Romy built WSAR-3 extraction issues - HELP



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 11, 2012)

This gun has made it's way back to me and after giving it some love at the range it seems the problem is that it is not extracting the fired round and therefore shoving the next round into the un-extracted case. After tearing down the gas block to ensure the gas port was good and the alignment was good there my attention turned to the bolt and the extractor. I had my saiga .223 to compare to and noticed the WASR3 extractor was very easy to move/wiggle but the Saiga extractor was very hard to push back. So now I'm thinking that the WASR3 needs a new extractor spring as its weak and that's why the fired case is not being removed from the camber.

SO all that to ask, are ALL AK extractor springs the same? Where is a preferred source? Should I replace the extractor as well? This one looks fine but is there a better made extractor?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 12, 2012)

See if the Saiga extractor spring will fit in the Wasr3. If the extractor has been slipping over the rim a lot it could be worn from this action and end up slipping over the rim even with the right spring. I would also inspect the chamber.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 12, 2012)

RJ,  This is a practically new gun. It was purchased by a friend from a friend int he box a few years back and stuck in the corner as a S H T F gun. 

I've looked at the chamber and it appears fine as you can load one up and fire it but it is not extracted by the bolt but can be pulled out with your finger. The extractor is very loose/wiggly  so I think it just needs a spring and I might as well just get a new extractor and keep this as a spare. I just don't know if all AK extractors are the same. I need one for this .223 WSAR-3. Can you point me to the proper source as I've not had any luck in my searching.

Thanks


----------



## rayjay (Mar 12, 2012)

I would think all AK extractors are the same but you won't know till you try it. Midway does show an AK spring. You could try Century for parts.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 12, 2012)

I think that it's going to come down to "trying" as I can't seem to find a definitive answer.

I emailed Century, K-Var and APEX Gun Parts asking all if they have these parts. I'm just playing the waiting game now. I post back here what I find.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## packrat (Mar 12, 2012)

*extractor*

hope this helps
Most 7.62's are interchangeable, not sure about 5.56
Worth a try for the price.
Check the pocket area in the extractor to make
sure it isn't full of crud or chipped.
Sounds like a weak spring.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=41493/Product/AK-47-EXTRACTOR

and Spring
https://www.apexgunparts.com/product_info.php/cPath/107/products_id/1925

https://www.apexgunparts.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=ak+extractor&x=5&y=6

HERE IS A HELPFUL SITE
http://www.ak-47.us/AK47_Parts.php#43


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks packrat. I can find extractors but they all are listed for 7.62x39. I need one for .223.


----------



## rustvyper (Mar 14, 2012)

Try the -74 spring for the 5.45x39. They aren't exactly the same, but a lot closer than the 7.62's


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 18, 2012)

I called Numerich and told the lady what gun I have and what I needed, she was quick to give me the part numbers and I placed the order. We'll see what we get when the parts get here. 

Thanks for the help guys. I'll update once i get it fixed.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 18, 2012)

Please do........normally if the springs bad the extractor will have issues also.....Although you might get lucky...........


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 23, 2012)

Well the parts came yesterday. WRONG extractor! It's being returned! The new spring may have been a few thou longer but I didn't measure but it did seem some what "firmer" between my finger and thumb. Once installed it really didn't firm up the extractor like the one in my Saiga is so I disassembled the bolt again. I took a steel washer approx 1/8" thick and "hand milled" with a dremel, a round disk/shim that fit into the extractor spring hole, re-installed the spring and extractor into the bolt. Now the extractor is nice and firm. It hand cycled 10 rounds from three different mags so now I hope to fire it this weekend to see if that has solved the issue.  Stay tuned!


BTW rayjay, century responed back that they do not sell those parts! ARGH!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 23, 2012)

IT SHOOTS!!!!!!!!!!

Fired a few rounds to test, then dumped the mag without any FTE!!! 

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 24, 2012)

The factory might have drilled the hole too deep or something.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 25, 2012)

rayjay said:


> The factory might have drilled the hole too deep or something.



That is exactly my conclusion RJ. I bet many of these extractors where machined under the same specs, as I've read countless post across the gun boards with the very exact description of the problem this gun has/had.


----------

